# (juristische) Stellungnahmen erwünscht



## Rechenknecht (23 November 2003)

http://www.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/~diesch/rotkaeppchen/jurist.html
Rotkäppchen - wie es der Jurist erzählt
Es war einmal eine Minderjährige. Der Überlieferung nach im vorpubertären Alter. Die Eltern des Mädchens hatten ihr in Ausübung des ihnen gesetzlich eingräumten Namenbestimmungsrechts (§1627 Abs.1, 2 BGB) den Rufnamen Rotkäppchen gegeben, unbeanstandet vom Standesamt, das gemäß §§ 16, 17 des Personenstandsgesetzes nach gebundenem Ermessen hätte widersprechen können. 
Rotkäppchen wurde von der Mutter beauftragt (§ 622 BGB), Kuchen und Wein zu der im Walde wohnenden kranken Großmutter zu bringen, ohne daß übermittelt ist, ob es sich dabei um die Großmutter väterlicher- oder mütterlicherseits handelte. Im Rahmen der Aufsichtspflicht (§ 832 BGB) erfolgte eine der nach herrschender Meinung ausreichende Belehrung vor den möglichen Gefahren des Weges. In ständiger Rechtsprechung wird die Auffassung vertreten, daß selbst bei einem 6jährigen Kind, soweit keine schädlichen Neigungen festgestellt werden, es ausreicht, vor denallgemein üblichen Gefahren einer Weggefährdung zu warnen, um alsdann das Kind unbewacht zu lassen; eine ständige Begleitung durch eine Aufsichtsperson wird nicht gefordert, ein ständiges Eingesperrtsein des Kindes in diesem Alter ist weder geboten noch aus erzieherischen Gründen erwünscht (VersR 1972, Seite 54)! 
Entgegen dieser für ausreichend anzusehenden Belehrung ließ sich das Kind von einem der menschlichen Sprache mächtigen Wolf in ein Gespräch verwickeln und gab bei dieser Gelegenheit Informationen preis, die der Wolf arglistig zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzte. Die insoweit erfolgte Einlassung des Kindes hinsichtlich des Gesprächs mit dem Tier ist nicht zu widerlegen, zumal bekanntermaßen auch Loriot im Fernsehen einen sprechenden Hund vorführen konnte. 
Die weiteren Angaben des Mädchens anläßlich seiner Vernehmung um die Vorkommnisse im Hause der Großmutter, daß nämlich der Wolf zunächst die Großmutter und alsdann nach einem etwas verfänglichem Gespräch auch Rotkäppchen bei lebendigem Leibe verschlungen habe, wurde indirekt durch die Zeugenaussage des Jägers bestätigt, der durch Aufschneiden des sich im Tiefschlaf befindlichen Wolfs die beiden Personen unverletzt befreite. Als Präjudiz kann auf den Propheten Jonas verwiesen werden, von dem in der Bibel überliefert ist, daß er zunächst von einem Fisch (Jonas 2,1) verschlungen und nach 3 Tagen - möglicherweise wegen Unbekömmlichkeit - wieder ausgespuckt wurde (Jonas 2,11). 
Das Aufschneiden des Wolfs durch den Jäger ist tatbestandsmäßig als verbotene Vivisektion zu werten. Die mögliche Einlassung des Jägers, eine Tötung des Tieres - etwa durch Kopfschuß - sei wegen der gerade laufenden Schonzeit nicht zumutbar gewesen, wäre eine Schutzbehauptung und darum unbeachtlich. Wegen des vorhandenen Notstandes entfällt jedoch zumindest der Schuldvorwurf, was eine Bestrafung ausschließt (§ 35 StGB). 
Dagegen ist der Jäger wegen Tierquälerei nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zu bestrafen, soweit er als Mittäter gemeinschaftlich handelnd (§ 25 Abs.2 StGB) mit der gleichfalls straffälligen Großmutter und dem noch nicht strafmündigem Rotkäppchen (§ 19 StGB) den aufgeschnittenen Wolf mit schweren Feldsteinen füllte und so den qualvollen Tod des Tieres herbeiführte. Die verwirkte Strafe wäre jedoch mit Rücksicht auf die zuvor erbrachte Hilfeleistung zur Bewährung auszusetzen. 
Dem Vernehmen nach soll Rotkäppchen später mit dem Jäger die Ehe eingegangen sein, beide sollen die Großmutter zu sich genommen haben. 
Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann lügen sie noch heute.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 November 2003)

:vlol: - mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Mein "Liebling" stammt vom legendären Kölner Amtsrichter Eugen Menken, der später als erster deutscher Fernsehrichter seinen "Unruhestand" würzte:

Das Kölner Bierkutscher-Urteil
_AG Köln, Urt. v. 12.10.1984 - 226 C 356/84
(Fundstelle: NJW 1986, 1266 ff.)_

Orientierungssatz
(Zur Frage der Schadstoffverringerung bei Pferden) 

Zurecht zieht die derzeitige Bundesregierung die Einführung eines Abgas-Katalysators für Pferde nicht in Erwägung. Sie hätte ökologisch wie ernährungspolitisch nur das unerwünschte Ergebnis, daß unsere Spatzen noch mehr als bisher auf manche warme Mahlzeit verzichten müßten.

Sonstiger Orientierungssatz
(Huftritte eines Brauereigauls gegen parkenden Pkw)

1. Ein Pferdefuhrwerk ist, obwohl durch PS in Bewegung gesetzt, kein Fahrzeug im Sinne der StVO.
2. Auch wenn ein Brauereigaul am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt und nicht zu Hause wohnt, gehört er zu den Haustieren im Sinne des § 833 S 2 BGB.
3. Ein Ausschluß der Tierhalterhaftung gemäß § 833 S 2 BGB kommt nicht in Betracht, wenn das Pferdegespann einer Brauerei zur Reklame ständig mit leeren Bierfässern durch die Stadt fährt (zumal dies dem Umsatz nicht gerade förderlich ist).
4. Beschädigt ein Brauereigaul durch Huftritt einen geparkten Pkw, hat sich damit die typische Tiergefahr im Sinne des § 833 BGB verwirklicht. Der Beweggrund des Tieres ist rechtlich ebenso unbeachtlich wie der Umstand, daß auch Menschen sich gelegentlich so zu verhalten pflegen.
5. Ein Bierkutscher, der diensteifrig dem Gebräu der eigenen Brauerei zugesprochen hat, verstößt gegen StGB § 316, wenn er in fahruntüchtigem Zustand das Pferdegespann führt. Die Fahrerlaubnis kann ihm allerdings nicht entzogen werden.
6. Ein "Führen" im Sinne des StGB § 316 ist gegeben, wenn der Bierkutscher durch Zurufe (zB "Hüh" oder "Hott") auf die Gäule einwirkt. Dies gilt jedoch nicht für Zurufe des Beikutschers. 

*Tatbestand *

Der Pkw der Kl. wurde am 31.1.1984, einem Dienstag, in Köln auf der B-Straße vor der Postschänke von einem Pferd getreten und dabei hinten beschädigt. Die Bekl., die eine Privat-Brauerei in K. betreibt, besitzt ein Pferdegespann mit 2 Pferden, das zu Werbezwecken sommers wie winters auf bestimmten Routen durch die Stadt fährt. Die Kl. behauptet, es sei ein Pferd der Bekl. gewesen, das ihren Pkw beschädigt hatte. Die Bekl. behauptet, ihr Pferdewagen sei am 31.1.1984 in E. auf Tour gewesen, nicht aber in der Süd-Stadt. Das AG hat die Bekl. antragsgemäß zur Zahlung von 1.950 DM verurteilt. 

*Entscheidungsgründe *

Die Bekl. haftet als Halterin des Pferdefuhrwerks insgesamt, weil dieses das Auto der Kl. beschädigt hat. 

Die Bekl. haftet allerdings nicht schon als Halterin des Fahrzeugs selbst. Ein Pferdefuhrwerk, das zweifelsfrei nicht zu den "Rodelschlitten, Kinderwagen, Rollern und ähnlichen Fortbewegungsmitteln" gehört, ist zwar ein richtiges Fahrzeug im Sinne der Straßenverkehrsordnung (§ 24 I StVO). Es ist nämlich ein zweispuriges, nicht an Gleise gebundenes Landfahrzeug, dessen Bauart die Gewähr dafür bietet, daß die Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf ebener Bahn nicht mehr als 6 km/h und die Drehzahl des Motors nicht mehr als 4.800 Umdrehungen pro Minute beträgt, weshalb es auch führerscheinfrei ist (vgl. § 4 I StVZO). Es wird jedoch trotz einiger PS nicht durch Maschinenkraft bewegt, so daß ihm rechtlich die Anerkennung als vollwertiges Kraftfahrzeug versagt ist (§ 1 II StVG). 

Die Bekl. haftet aber als Halterin des Pferdeteiles des Fuhrwerkes (§ 833 BGB). Das Pferd, rechtlich für sich betrachtet, ist nämlich ein Haustier, auch wenn es am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt und nicht zu Hause wohnt. Zu den Haustieren zählen nämlich alle die Tiere, die jemand "in seiner Wirtschaft" hält (vgl. dazu Palandt-Thomas, BGB, § 833 Anm. 6a; insoweit genießt lediglich die Biene einen rechtlichen Sonderstatus, weil sie sich der Verfügungsgewalt des Imkermeisters entziehen kann, um Soldatenpferde zu stechen: RGZ 158, 388 ). Das schließt die Haftung der Bekl. aber nicht aus, weil die Pferde ihr nicht "zum Berufe, der Erwerbstätigkeit oder dem Unterhalt" dienen (§ 833 S. 2 BGB). Wie der Angestellte der Bekl. Z bekundet hat, dienen sie nämlich lediglich der Reklame, indem sie leere Bierfässer herumfahren, was dem Umsatz nicht gerade förderlich ist. Die Pferde der Bekl. sind daher rechtlich ein liebenswerter Luxus, der wie vieles andere zum Kölner Lokalkolorit gehört. 

Nach dem Ergebnis der Beweisaufnahme hat auch eines der beiden Pferde mit einem der 8 Hufe das Auto der Kl. getreten. Damit hat sich die von dem Gesetz verlangte typische Tiergefahr verwirklicht. Daß sich auch Menschen ab und zu so verhalten (vgl. dazu das Holzweg-Urteil des erkennenden Gerichts vom 4.12.1981 - 266 C 284/81 - Brigitte Nr. 18 v. 29.4.1982 sowie Express v. 7.4.1982) ist unerheblich, weil es hier auf die Unberechenbarkeit tierischen Verhaltens ankommt. Unberechenbar ist aber alles, auf das man sich leider nicht verlassen kann. 

Deshalb bedurfte es auch keiner Aufklärung, ob das Pferd gegen das Auto getreten hat, weil es als Angehöriger einer Minderheit im Straßenverkehr eine Aversion gegen Blech entwickelt hat oder weil es in seiner Einsamkeit sein Herz mit schönem Klang erfreuen wollte oder ob es seinen Huf als Warnblinklicht betätigt hat, damit es mit dem liegengebliebenen Fahrzeug rechtzeitig als stehendes Hindernis erkannt werden konnte (§ 15 I StVO). 

Die Pferde sind auch am 31.1.1984 pünktlich um 12.00 Uhr ("High Noon") vor der Postschänke zur Attacke angeritten, um das dort befindliche Auto der Kl. einzutreten, auch wenn die genauen Umstände, wie sie dahin gelangt sind, im einzelnen nicht mehr restlos aufgeklärt werden konnten. Kutscher W war nämlich als alter Fuhrmann der festen Überzeugung, daß er freitags mit den Pferden die Südstadt heimsuche, dienstags aber E. Der Zeuge Z hingegen, der für die Bekl. den Fahrplan für die Pferdekutsche aufstellt, war fest der Überzeugung, daß die Kutsche grundsätzlich dienstags die Südstadt besuche und freitags nach E. fahre. Der Kutscher W schüttelte darauf merklich seinen Kopf. Der Zeuge Z fügte jedoch hinzu, am Dienstag, den 31.1.1984, sei der zweite Kutscher krank gewesen. Deshalb habe er dem Zeugen W gesagt, er möge die kleinere Tour nach E. machen. Diese Anordnung erging auch völlig zu Recht, heißt es doch schon seit je: "2 Pferde, ein Kutscher, 4 Bestien" (vgl. dazu Simrock, Die Deutschen Sprichwörter, gesammelt, Frankfurt, 1846, Nr. 7867). Andererseits heißt es aber auch, was der Angestellte der Bekl. vielleicht nicht genügend berücksichtigt hat: "Alte Gewohnheit soll man nicht brechen" (vgl. dazu Simrock, Nr. 3642). Weiter heißt es auch: 

"Nimmt Gewohnheit überhand, kommt sie über all das Land" (Simrock, Nr. 3640). 

Deshalb und weil die Fähigkeit, an zwei Orten gleichzeitig in Erscheinung oder sonstwohin zu treten, auch bei Pferden nur selten anzutreffen ist, ist das Gericht zur Überzeugung gelangt, daß das Gespann der Bekl. bei seiner Reise über das Kölner Land am Dienstag, den 31.1.1984, auf der B-Straße an der Postschänke angelangt ist, wo es auch von dem Zeugen S deutlich wahrgenommen wurde, dem insoweit eine besondere Kölsche Sachkunde zugesprochen werden muß. Er erkannte nämlich nicht nur den Kutscher, sondern sogar auch die Pferde wieder, wobei allerdings die Möglichkeit nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, daß ihm die Firmenaufschrift auf dem Fuhrwerk der Bekl. bei der einwandfreien Identifizierung geholfen hat. Der Zeuge konnte sich auch an den 31.1.1984 als einen besonderen Tag noch sehr gut erinnern. Es regnete nämlich, und er hatte sogar den Schirm auf. Er konnte auch nach vollbrachtem Arztbesuch den Rest des Tages unbeschwert von jeder Arbeit genießen, so daß seine Aufmerksamkeit durch nichts getrübt war. Das beweist schon die Tatsache, daß er in aller Ruhe "ein paar Minuten lang" zuschaute, wie das eine Pferd der Bekl. "immer wieder gegen die Stoßstange des Fahrzeuges der Klägerin trat", bis der Kutscher der Bekl. seinerseits zwar nicht gegen den Wagen, wohl aber vorzeitig in Erscheinung trat. Offenbar hatte der Kutscher den alten Rat befolgt: 

"Wer weiter will als sein Pferd, der sitze ab und gehe zu Fuß" (Simrock, Nr. 7871). 

Auch wenn man nicht der heute weit verbreiteten Rechtsansicht huldigt, Tiere seien bessere Menschen (vgl. dazu schon Aristoteles, Politeia I, 2, wonach der Mensch nichts besseres ist als ein geselliges Tier), wäre es von dem Kutscher natürlich zu verlangen gewesen, die Pferde, anstatt sie "herrenlos" allein im Regen stehen zu lassen, wenn schon nicht aus Gründen des "ethischen Tierschutzes" (vgl. dazu OLG Frankfurt, WM 1984, 37), so doch wenigstens zur Beaufsichtigung (§ 833 S. 2 BGB) und um ausreichend auf sie einwirken zu können (§ 28 I 2 StVO), mit in die Postschänke hineinzunehmen. Das wäre angesichts der Kölner Verhältnisse im allgemeinen wie auch für Pferde, die den Namen einer Kölner Brauerei tragen, durchaus nichts Ungewöhnliches oder Unzumutbares gewesen. Hat doch schon einmal eine Dame, die allerdings den Namen eines Konkurrenzunternehmens der Bekl. trug, dafür gesorgt, daß 2 Pferde in einem Hause die Treppe hinauf getrappelt sind, um vom Dachboden aus einen besseren Überblick über die offenbar schon damals wenig übersichtlichen Kölner Verkehrsverhältnisse zu gewinnen (vgl. dazu Henßen-Wrede, Volk am ewigen Strom, 2. Bd., Sang und Sage am Rhein, Essen, 1935, Nr. 62 "Richmodis von der Aducht"). So weit hätte der Kutscher der Bekl. die Pferde nicht einmal laufen lassen müssen. Es hätte genügt, wenn er die Pferde mit an die Theke genommen hätte, wo sie sich als echte Kölsche Brauereipferde sicherlich wohler gefühlt hätten als draußen im Regen. Auch die Wirtin hätte sicher nichts dagegen gehabt. Denn die Rechtsregel "Der Gast geht solange zur Theke, bis er bricht", hat bis jetzt, soweit ersichtlich, in der Rechtsprechung auf Pferde noch keine Anwendung gefunden. 

Unter diesen Umständen konnte es offenbleiben, ob der Kutscher der Bekl. in der Postschänke tatsächlich "eine Tasse Kaffee" getrunken hat, "weil es so kalt war" und ob er dadurch arbeitsrechtlich gegen seinen Auftrag verstoßen hat, in jeder Lage für die Bekl. Reklame zu machen und den Umsatz zu fördern. Die Werbe-Slogans der Bekl. lauten eben, soweit das Gericht sie aufmerksam verfolgt hat, gerade nicht: 

Malzbier ist besser als Schäksbier.
Zwischen Leber und Milz paßt immer noch ein Pilz
oder gar:
Ich trinke Jägermeister. Weshalb? Mir fehlt der Scheibenkleister! 

Der Werbespruch der Bekl. zielt vielmehr schon vom Wortlaut her imperativ darauf ab, daß ein Mensch namens "Bester" ihr Gebräu trinken soll. In diesem Zusammenhang hat das Gericht es allerdings noch nie recht verstanden, warum die Bekl. ihre Werbung auf den Familiennamen "Bester" beschränkt, von dem im 1104 Seiten umfassenden Telefonbuch für Köln nur 4 Männer, aber keine einzige Frau verzeichnet sind (vgl. Telefonbuch 11 der DBP, 1984, S. 93, 2. Spalte von rechts). Insgesamt jedenfalls könnte die Bekl. mit einer gewissen Berechtigung ihrem Kutscher entgegenhalten, daß "dasjenige Bier, das nicht getrunken wird, seinen Beruf verfehlt" (Abgeordneter Alexander Meyer am 21.1.1880 bei der Beratung des Gesetzentwurfs betreffend die Steuer vom Vertriebe geistiger Getränke). Die von der Bekl. vertriebene Getränkeart vermag, insbesondere zur Winterszeit, wie das Gericht aufgrund eigener Sachkunde feststellen konnte, ohne daß die Hinzuziehung eines Sachverständigen für Alkoholfragen notwendig gewesen wäre, durchaus auch anstelle von Kaffee eine gewisse wärmende Wirkung zu entfalten, wobei allerdings rechtlich ein mäßiger Gebrauch anzuraten ist. Die alte Verkehrsregel nämlich "Wenn die Kutscher besoffen sind, laufen die Pferde am besten" (vgl. Simrock, Nr. 7861a), kann heute rechtlich nicht mehr uneingeschränkt Gültigkeit beanspruchen. 

Auch wenn es für Kutscher noch keine ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Unterlagen für die Feststellung von Promillegrenzwerten gibt (Jagusch-Hentschel, § 316 StGB Rdnr. 18 ), können diese bestraft werden (wenn auch nicht ihres Führerscheins verlustig gehen), wenn sie nachweislich alkoholbedingt fahruntüchtig ein Pferdefuhrwerk führen. Zum Führen eines Pferdefuhrwerkes gehört dabei im Rechtssinne nach herrschender Meinung "die Ausübung der für die Fortbewegung wesentlichen Verrichtungen, wie Zügelführung und Betätigung der Bremsen, aber auch die Benutzung der Peitsche und die typischen Zurufe zur Einwirkung auf die Pferde" (Hentschel-Born, Trunkenheit im Straßenverkehr, 3. Aufl. (1984), Rdnr, 321; gemeint sind offenbar "Hüh" und "Hott"). Wenn man dem Gebräu der eigenen Brauerei diensteifrig zugesprochen hat, könnte es daher möglicherweise geraten sein nach dem Motto "Das Pferd ist klüger als sein Reiter" (Simrock, Nr. 7868), den Zügel völlig schleifen zu lassen, wenn man es nicht von vornherein vorzieht, hinten auf den Wagen zu kriechen. Denn: "Wer kriecht, kann nicht stolpern" (alte Lebensweisheit). 

Allerdings muß man sich dann "gegen Herabfallen und vermeidbares Lärmen besonders sichern" (§ 22 StVO). 

Auch die Rechtsposition des Beikutschers bietet in dieser Lage einige Vorteile. Wer nämlich an den oben erwähnten typischen Zurufen sich lediglich beteiligt, um die Pferde anzutreiben, soll noch nicht an der verantwortlichen Lenkung des Fuhrwerkes teilnehmen (so Hentschel-Born, Rdnr. 321 m. Hinw. auf OLG Hamm, VRS 19, 367). Eine allgemein verbindliche Bier-Kutsch-Regel läßt sich jedoch nicht aufstellen. Deshalb weiß man auch von vornherein nie so genau, wie die Gerichte entscheiden. Eher wäre ganz allgemein auch für Kutscher ein komplettes Jurastudium der Trunkenheit im Straßenverkehr zu empfehlen, bevor sie sich in den juristischen Fallstricken des eigenen Zügels verfangen. Denn: "Wer zwei linke Hände hat, sollte die Rechte studieren" (Sponti-Spruch). 

Anläßlich des hier zu entscheidenden Falles bleibt nicht zuletzt mit Betrübnis festzustellen, daß die Gleichberechtigung der Tiere untereinander in der juristischen Fachliteratur noch nicht hinreichend Berücksichtigung gefunden hat. Insbesondere das Rindvieh wird von den Autoren, wie die folgende Auswahl beweist, offensichtlich bevorzugt. Das kann aber rechtlich fürderhin nicht hingenommen werden. Der weiblichen Form dieser Spezies ist sogar nach Heinz Erhardt mit ein eigener Buchstabe im Alphabet gewidmet: 

Die Q ist allgemein betrachtet,
derart beliebt und auch geachtet,
daß einst ein hochgelahrter Mann,
für unsere Q das Q ersann"
(Das große Heinz-Erhardt-Buch, 12. Aufl. (1970), S. 66). 

Des weiteren wird das Rindvieh von Eugen Roth verherrlicht: "Der Stier bemüht sich nicht wie Du, oft hoffnungslos um eine Kuh" (das Eugen-Roth-Buch, 1966, S.135). Demgegenüber ist das folgende Nilpferd in der Literatur völlig vereinsamt: 

"Das Nilpferd trabt herum im Nil
und hätte gerne Eis am Stiel.
Jedoch - damit verlangt's zu viel."

Das Brauereipferd ist in der Fachliteratur, soweit ersichtlich, bislang überhaupt noch nicht gewürdigt worden, obwohl schon sein schöner Rücken sowie auch die von ihm gezogene Last einiges Entzücken verdient hätte. 

"Das Sesterpferd heißt Sesterpferd
weil's in die Südstadt sich verfährt", 

vermag in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht völlig zu befriedigen. 

Trotz der offensichtlichen rechtlichen Bevorzugung der Kuh kann das Gericht der Bekl. nicht empfehlen, ihr Fuhrwerk auf den Kuhbetrieb umzustellen. Einmal ließ sich auf einer Konferenz "sämtlicher zivilisierter Nationen Europas, sowie Bayerns" (Ludwig Thoma) eine Verordnung zur Einführung eines allgemeinen Kuh-Bier-Kutschenbetriebes politisch nicht durchsetzen. Die Bekl. würde sich auch weiter durch die Benutzung von Milchkühen für ihre Werbung sozusagen selber Konkurrenz machen. Denn: 

"Zum Rindviehstamm gehört die Kuh, ein End macht Milch, das andere Muh" (Ogden-Nash),

was sich vom Pferd nicht ohne weiteres sagen läßt. 

Schließlich sprechen auch einige Bedenken gegen die Verkehrstauglichkeit und Verkehrsgängigkeit des Rindviehs insgesamt. Einmal bleibt ein Ochse vor jedem Berge stehen (Simrock, Nr. 7631). Es weist zwar weiter mehr als die erforderliche Zahl von "Einrichtungen für Schallzeichen" auf. Er besitzt nämlich zwei Hupen bzw. Hörner (§ 55 StVZO). Diese sind jedoch nicht funktionstüchtig: 

"Ein jeder Stier hat oben vorn
auf jeder Seite je ein Horn;
doch ist es ihm nicht zuzumuten,
auf so'nem Horn auch noch zu tuten.
Nicht drum, weil er nicht tuten kann,
nein, er kommt mit dem Maul nicht dran" (Heinz Erhardt, S. 89).

Daher ist kein echtes Bedürfnis erkennbar, das Rindvieh im Straßenverkehr zu vermehren. Die Einführung einer allgemeinen Betriebserlaubnis für Kühe ist daher bislang weder vom Bundesminister für Verkehr noch vom Bundesminister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen worden, obwohl letzterem selbst seine Gegner ein negatives Verhältnis zu Ochsen und Kühen nicht nachsagen können ... . 

Der vorliegende Fall beweist auch, daß die Pferde der Bekl. trotz ihrer äußerlich robusten Statur innerlich nicht einer gewissen Sanftmut im Verkehr entbehren. Sie sind nämlich mit dem Auto der Kl. einigermaßen zartfüßig umgegangen. Das Ergebnis ihrer Beinarbeit ist jedenfalls nach den Erfahrungen des Gerichts relativ preisgünstig ausgefallen. 

Rechtlich bestehen also letztlich keine durchgreifenden Bedenken dagegen, daß die Pferde der Bekl., wenn auch offenbar weniger von Ben Hur oder gar vom Teufel gelenkt als von ihrer eigenen Erfahrung, weiterhin ihre Touren durch die Kölner Stadtteile ziehen. Wenn sie dabei ab und zu ein Auto eintreten, so erfreuen sie sich vielleicht gerade dadurch der Sympathie bestimmter Wählerschichten (vgl. dazu die Umfrage des Forsa-Instituts zur Verdrängung der Autos aus dem Kölner Zentrum, Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger v. 15./16.9.1984). Für die übrige Bevölkerung wird solches Verhalten neben einer alsbaldigen Zahlung des Schadens durch die Bekl. insbesondere dadurch aufgewogen, daß die Pferde sehr umweltfreundlich sind. Das beweist schon die Tatsache, daß selbst die derzeitige Bundesregierung die Einführung eines Abgas-Katalysators für Pferde nicht in Erwägung zieht. Sie hätte auch ökologisch wie ernährungspolitisch nur das unerwünschte Ergebnis, daß unsere Möschen (Spatzen) noch mehr als bisher auf manche warme Mahlzeit verzichten müßten (vgl. dazu Sommer, Traktoren mit Ohren, in: Die Tage vergehen, 1972, S. 133). 

Die Bekl. möge also die Blötsche (= Eindellungen) am Fahrzeug der Kl. bald möglichst bezahlen. Weil die Post heute ja bekanntlich nicht mehr so schnell ist wie früher, hätte es durchaus seine Vorzüge, wenn das Geld mit Hilfe der Bierkutsche der Bekl. zur Kl. transportiert würde. Rein vorsorglich wäre jedoch dabei zu empfehlen, daß diesmal der zweite Kutscher mitfährt, weil das rechte Pferd das Auto der Kl. möglicherweise wiedererkennt. 

Ob auf dem Fuhrwerk dabei diesmal ausnahmsweise ein volles Fäßchen mitgeführt wird, sozusagen als Schmerzensgeld für die Beulen, bleibt allerdings dem freien Ermessen der Bekl. überlassen. Mit einer entsprechenden Verurteilung würde das Gericht seine Befugnisse überschreiten, weil die Kl. keinen entsprechenden Antrag gestellt hat (vgl. dazu 308 ZPO). Desgleichen kann das Gericht die Frage nicht entscheiden, ob die Bekl. die Schadensersatzsumme als Werbungskosten von der Steuer absetzen kann. 

Zusammenfassend ließe sich sagen: 

"Es war ein Mond nach Sylvester,
da stapften die Pferde vom Sester
verwirrt durch des Kutschers Menkenke
im Süden von Schänke zu Schänke:
Der trank nämlich Kaffee statt Sester.
Der Regen ward zwischendurch fester,
die Pferdehaut folglich durchnäßter,
weshalb dann ein Pferd mit der Pfoten
ein Auto, das dastand getroten.
Wer ruft da: Tritt fester mein Bester!?"


Um das Urteil auch formaljuristisch abzurunden, sei darauf hingewiesen, daß die Nebenentscheidungen auf den §§ 291 BGB, 91 und 709 ZPO beruhen (falls dies noch jemand ernsthaft interessiert).


----------



## sascha (26 November 2003)




----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2003)

www.bentigger.de.vu überlegt sich, ob er nicht auch mal seine beiden Freunde vom Dachboden blicken lässt um dann mit ihnen ein Bierchen trinken zu gehen. (Wobei zu beachten ist, das der dunklere von beiden nur auf Becks besteht!!)   

Ich habe mich köstllich amüsiert und werde das den beiden heute Abend mal vorlesen.

Verzapfte der Richter noch mehr so köstliche Urteilsbegründungen??


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich auch.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2003)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Verzapfte der Richter noch mehr so köstliche Urteilsbegründungen??



Jau - aber leider keine aufzufindenden. Ich kenne sie von den Erzählungen vor Ort.

Er hat sich mal damit auseinander gesetzt, dass "Leck ens am Arsch!", sofern dies ein Kölner im Cabrio an der Ampel einem Düsseldorfer im Cabrio entgegen wirft, keine Beleidigung ist, sondern Ausdruck der rheinischen Frohnatur und außerdem sprachliche Übung, der sich der düsselDORFer klaglos anzupassen habe.

Der BGH hat mal in zweiter Instanz befunden, dass ein gereimtes Urteil rechtswirksam ist, sofern beide Parteien darin gem. ZPO ihren Standpunkt und die Entscheidungsgründe wieder finden und der gereimten Sprache mächtig sind. Hierbei berief er sich auf ein Urteil des OLG Köln zu ähnlicher Sache, bei dem es um Urteilabfassung op Kölsch ging - was bei beiderparteilicher Ortszugehörigkeit und anwaltlicher Sprachvirtuositäöt ebenfalls rechtmäßig ist. Beide Verfahren stammten vom AG Köln.

Wenn ich noch was finde, stelle ich es hier rein.


----------

